
Harvey Is What Climate Change Looks Like – POLITICO Magazine - aaronbrethorst
http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2017/08/28/climate-change-hurricane-harvey-215547
======
jussij
It is fairly obvious these extreme weather events are getting stronger as
predicted by the climate modelling.

Here is the history of the biggest Cyclones (i.e. Hurricanes) for the
Australia region:

 _1918 – Cyclone Innisfail (Category 5)

_ 1970 – Cyclone Ada (Category 4)

 _1971 – Cyclone Althea (Category 4)

_ 1972 – Cyclone Emily (Category 4)

 _1974 – Cyclone Tracy (Category 4)

_ 1975 – Cyclone Joan (Category 5)

 _1978 – Cyclone Alby (Category 4)

_ 1986 – Cyclone Winifred (Category 3)

 _1989 – Cyclone Orson (Category 4)

_ 1995 – Cyclone Bobby (Category 4)

 _1997 – Cyclone Justin (Category 2)

_ 2005 – Cyclone Igrid (Category 4/5)

 _2006 – Cyclone Larry (Category 4)

_ 2006 – Cyclone Monica (Category 5)

 _2007 - Cyclone George (Category 5)

_ 2011 – Cyclone Yasi (Category 5)

 _2014 – Cyclone Ita (Category 5)

_ 2015 – Cyclone Marcia (Category 5)

There appears to be a fairly obvious trend happening there.

~~~
chrisco255
No such pattern in the Atlantic:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Category_5_Atlantic_...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Category_5_Atlantic_hurricanes)

~~~
jussij
So I'm assuming that means the place to be is the somewhere near the Atlantic?

Given what seems to be is happening in the _Gulf of Mexico_ and what happened
in the _Northern Pacific_ (i.e. Japan and the Philippines) less than a year,
that suggest those are places you need to stay clear of.

That does raises a good question. Which part of the world is the safest?

~~~
chrisco255
I mean, you can't go wrong being in somewhere like the Virgin Islands...just
saying...even if you have to deal with the occasional hurricane!

